# PlayStation Home Down For Maintenance Tuesday



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PlayStation Home Down For Maintenance Tuesday, Big News On the Way?*
06/15/2010 Written by Mike Hartnett










PlayStation Home Community Specialist Locust_Star has just informed the community that the social gaming service will be down for maintenance this Tuesday right around the time Sony’s press conference begins. Hm…

We could potentially be looking at either a hefty upgrade or some new additions to PlayStation Home as Locust_Star has just stated the following:*PlayStation®Home will be taken offline for a brief period of time Tuesday morning for scheduled maintenance and will re-open mid-afternoon PDT (late afternoon EDT). We thank you for your patience during this downtime and for your continued support of PlayStation®Home.*​Last year Home played host to Sony’s E3 press conference with a special, incredibly large, events space with large screens and platforms for viewing the event and daily giveaways for the PlayStation Home faithful. What will tomorrow bring? We’ll definitely know come E3’s press conference tomorrow (12PM PST, 3PM EST).

*Source: PSLS*


----------

